# Sold me limestone! Not limestone! What is it?



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Went to local rock and brick guy. Asked for limestone, he said it was. Looks like slate to me. Do vinegar test and no fizzing? The pink tones are from the camera, not the rock.

Is it slate? I thought it was usually darker. I'll still us it if it is slate, just trying to make sure.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like limestone to me. The stuff they dump in all our ditches around here to keep erosion to a minimum.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

It's not slate. Looks like limestone to me.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Better pics


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Try hydrochloric acid. Vinegar only fizzes with porus stuff with a large surface area. Smoother more marble like limestones need something stronger to make em fizz.

All the best James


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

what about muriatic acid? have some in the shed for the pool. I wanted limestone for new tanganyika tank. So if it fizzes then its limestone or could be something else thats bad?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

muriatic acid = hydrochloric acid. If strong enough yep should work.  
Read the label and follow the safety advice, safety lady said so, :wink:

If it fizzes then it prob has calcium carbonate in it. Fine for hardwater fish. Prob fine for most fish if it takes strong acid to make it fizz, so slow to dissolve.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Soaking in Wtaer


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

24Tropheus said:


> muriatic acid = hydrochloric acid. If strong enough yep should work.
> Read the label and follow the safety advice, safety lady said so, :wink:
> 
> If it fizzes then it prob has calcium carbonate in it. Fine for hardwater fish. Prob fine for most fish if it takes strong acid to make it fizz, so slow to dissolve.


Did acid test and it didn't fizz at all. Should it fizz a lot? Wonder what else it cid the ould be?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno I expected it to fizz. It looks a lot like a calcareous rock (one of the ones nearer marble than soft limestone) to me.
Maybe needs lab acid 36% rather than just 10%?
Erm dunno what it is then.
No reason to expect it to be unsafe though.

All the best James


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

im stumped, thanx for your help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd use it. Does not look like slate to me though. Why do you think it is not limestone?


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I'd use it. Does not look like slate to me though. Why do you think it is not limestone?


+1


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

because it doesn,t look like it and it didn't fizz when I did the acid tests.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

You guys think the rust on it is OK? I put it in the tank last night , no fish except a pleco in it. It was a dwarf tank until last week. What should I watch for as far as water parameters go? I plan on some black calvus and a few other species coming in a couple of weeks and would like to have the water safe for their arrival


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

You could take it back and tell them you don't think it is limestone. Or better yet, go to another place and ask them what they think.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it is OK. Bad rocks will not show up on your normal water tests though.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

So just let me pleco be the Guinea pig?


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Went back to the store, they called the quarry and they said it was a type of sandstone.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmmm

Its not so much the stains themselves that would bother me (can be removed with a oxalic acid bath) its that
"Exposure to the elements can cause unattractive rust stains to form because of a chemical reaction between water and the iron naturally present in some rocks."
I do not know how much iron leaching into the water is too much. 

All the best James


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

It might be a sandstone. And what kind of substraight are you using. 
If you use the right substraight it should more than compensate for the stone.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

play sand. its been in there for year or so now.


----------

